# Newest Suns



## tempe85 (Jan 7, 2005)

Kurt Thomas:









Dijon Thompson:


----------



## Ezmo (May 11, 2003)

haha nice job on welcoming kurt stoudemire and dijon marion


----------



## tempe85 (Jan 7, 2005)

Ezmo said:


> haha nice job on welcoming kurt stoudemire and dijon marion


All right fine... I fixed the Kurt Thomas one (I put the #40 which he wore in New York)











:nah: 

By the way I only used "Paint" to do these.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

I'm still not very high on Thomas, and know nothing about Thompson. I hope this works.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

BaronMcGrady said:


> I'm still not very high on Thomas, and know nothing about Thompson. I hope this works.


Me too man...:sad:


----------



## tempe85 (Jan 7, 2005)

Potential future Suns: 

Micheal Finley:









Gary Payton:


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

tempe85 said:


> Potential future Suns:
> 
> Micheal Finley


:greatjob:

How bout one of Nate?


----------



## Quills (Jun 18, 2005)

Well Nate Robinson ware's Our Jersey . The Uniform of the Blue & Orange New York Knickerbockers


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Quills said:


> Well Nate Robinson ware's Our Jersey . The Uniform of the Blue & Orange New York Knickerbockers


Well you dont know how to spell wear...:wink:


----------



## tempe85 (Jan 7, 2005)

Kekai23 said:


> :greatjob:
> 
> How bout one of Nate?


----------



## Quills (Jun 18, 2005)

I Always Hated the Fact we had 3 or 4 Spellings of a Word that Sounds Exactly the Same , Damn Hologram's !


& Where Giving Nate LJ's Old Number 2 Aye , Seems Isiah Thinks Highly of Spud Webb Jr .


----------



## tempe85 (Jan 7, 2005)

Quills said:


> I Always Hated the Fact we had 3 or 4 Spellings of a Word that Sounds Exactly the Same , Damn Hologram's !


Quills how do you like my picture of Nate Dog in a Knickerbocker uniform?


----------



## Quills (Jun 18, 2005)

Lovet Just Wish it was the One of the Dunk he had Against I Belive California this Past Season when He Drove Down the Length of the Court & Threw it down the Frontline 's Throat . 

Other then That Swimmingly Done , Simple Splended .


----------



## tempe85 (Jan 7, 2005)

Raja Bell:


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

NOOOOOO!!!!!!!! Not Smush's #.


----------



## tempe85 (Jan 7, 2005)

Kekai23 said:


> NOOOOOO!!!!!!!! Not Smush's #.


That was actually Shirley's number.... Bell will actually be #19 but there's no other Suns with the number 9 on their jersey so I wasn't able to change it.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

tempe85 said:


> That was actually Shirley's number.... Bell will actually be #19 but there's no other Suns with the number 9 on their jersey so I wasn't able to change it.


Oh ok lol. Thanks


----------

